# NSFW - Searching 1x1 rp partner(s)!



## Miss_Nova (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm open to anything, so hit me up ~  I don't bite...hard 

I can do almost anything, I'm not picky expect I don't like to be dom so if there's somenone who wants that role ~


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Jun 4, 2019)

Do you have a discord to rp? If not maybe we can work on rping on here. I'm just more active on Discord.


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Jun 4, 2019)

I can be a rp partner, and i love being the dom role


----------



## Jmuddee (Jun 4, 2019)

Still looking?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2019)

If you don’t bite hard, then how hard exactly do you bite? Very hard, medium, gently?


----------



## Atreyu Dreadfang (Jun 6, 2019)

Do u have telegram?


----------



## Miss_Nova (Jun 6, 2019)

Atreyu Dreadfang said:


> Do u have telegram?



Sorry, I don't have telegram


----------



## Miss_Nova (Jun 6, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> If you don’t bite hard, then how hard exactly do you bite? Very hard, medium, gently?




Depends what you like ~


----------

